# exo terra Terrarium



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

ive managed to crack the side of my exo terra viv it only has my beardy in which case it didnt present a problem, BUT i was hoping to get a water dragon in there and have it as a more water based habitat and move my beardy to another vivarium i have spare as it would be better for it... 

can you guys recommend any way of repairing it so it can hold water or do i have to replace it... :-(


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

You replace the glass by removing the mastic with a sharp knife (do not get the mastic remover, its poor stuff and quite toxic), replacing the sheet of glass (tempered safety glass), and re-using aquarium sealant. I would imagine it is quite difficult!


----------



## Jonny Boa (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it smashed (space between two pieces or just cracked still in one piece ?


If its still in one piece you can use G4 pond sealer to paint the whole piece of glass inside and out or do a background and side build with foam but seal the glass first with the above or epoxy ...then it should be fine :no1:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Jonny Boa said:


> Is it smashed (space between two pieces or just cracked still in one piece ?
> 
> 
> If its still in one piece you can use G4 pond sealer to paint the whole piece of glass inside and out or do a background and side build with foam but seal the glass first with the above or epoxy ...then it should be fine :no1:



Just Cracked... 

my intentions where to remove the top and build a bottomless viv to go on top to increase height for the/a water dragon...


----------



## Jonny Boa (Mar 29, 2012)

vukic said:


> Just Cracked...
> 
> my intentions where to remove the top and build a bottomless viv to go on top to increase height for the/a water dragon...


that would work just seal up the crack with some fish tank sealant so it doesn't harbour any nasties and hold the humidity well !


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Short of removing the glass you'll always see the crack, I've got a 45 x 45 x 60 with a cracked side panel so i coated it in sticky back plastic and sealed round the outside and is waterproof, and coated the outside in sticky back plastic too. Looks ok as the sticky back is black, and it holds water fine, it's a planted viv with a mistking nozzle, drainage layer etc. 

Alternatively stick a new sheet of glass straight to the inside that is about 4 - 6mm less deep than the inside of the panel (assuming its a side panel) to allow for the doors to open.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

That's sounds like an idea, I had thought about siliconing a piece of glass to the side....

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

